# la bellezza della discrezione



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

Pavia 









Piazza Vittoria


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Luglio 2009)

cmq ti ho vista sul ponte ....


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

*san michele*


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

*Vigevano*


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

*pzza Ducale Vigevano*


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

*risaie lomelline*


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

*Certosa*


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

*Pavia, S. Teodoro*


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

*vigneti dell'oltrepo'*


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

*Bereguardo, ponte di barche*


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

*immancabile, la nebbia*


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

*il clima mite*


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Vivi in una città bellissima, Sole, davvero. Mai stato su. Si gira il mondo e non si consoce il proprio Paese, pazzesco vero?


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

*pavia, il castello*


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

tutta sta roba x dire che: nebbiosa, fredda d'inverno e calda d'estate, con milioni di zanzare, lontana dal mare e sovrapopolata ma io amo profondamente la mia terra e non vorrei mai vivere altrove (solo la Francia potrebbe sostituirla).
Anche voi avete questo legame viscerale con la vs terra?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Conosco bene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tutta sta roba x dire che: nebbiosa, fredda d'inverno e calda d'estate con milioni di zanzare, lontana dal mare ma io amo profondamente la mia terra e non vorrei mai vivere altrove (solo la Francia potrebbe sostituirla).
> Anche voi avete questo legame viscerale con la vs terra?


 A me piacciono pure le fabbrichette...


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me piacciono pure le fabbrichette...


 
quelle un po' meno, ma fanno parte del contesto. La Lombardia non sarebbe quella che è senza le fabbrichette


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quelle un po' meno, ma fanno parte del contesto. La Lombardia non sarebbe quella che è senza le fabbrichette


 Le cascine mi commuovono...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Mi posti Sole una foto della Pieve? Cosa è la pieve?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>



mamma ia! che voglia di freddo e neve


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le cascine mi commuovono...










anche a me. quando vado dai miei amici agricoltori mi sembra di respirare la storia della Lombardia


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi posti Sole una foto della Pieve? Cosa è la pieve?


 
pieve significa paese, villaggio. Ce ne sono un sacco di località che contengono questa parola: Pieve Porto Morone (PV), Pieve Emanuele (MI)....


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mamma ia! che voglia di freddo e neve


 
io no!! quest'inverno ho patito le pene dell'inferno....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> pieve significa paese, villaggio. Ce ne sono un sacco di località che contengono questa parola: Pieve Porto Morone (PV), Pieve Emanuele (MI)....


veramente pieve emanuele fa cagare.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sono molto carini bereguardo e località sul ticino


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> veramente pieve emanuele fa cagare....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
beh, ora sì. 20 anni fa no, era campagna e noi bimbi giocavamo scorrazzando all'aperto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anche a me. quando vado dai miei amici agricoltori mi sembra di respirare la storia della Lombardia


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2009)

*marcite*








ahimè quasi scomparse


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ahimè quasi scomparse


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

*Fontanile - risorgiva*


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

che sono le marcite ?!??!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che sono le marcite ?!??!


 La foto aiuta a capire.
E' un sistema antico, dei benedettini, che coprendo i campi d'acqua ne mantiene la temperatura costante anche in inverni molto rigidi ed evita che si rovinino i seminati.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La foto aiuta a capire.
> E' un sistema antico, dei benedettini, che coprendo i campi d'acqua ne mantiene la temperatura costante anche in inverni molto rigidi ed evita che si rovinino i seminati.


 bellissimo!!!
Sole, dove si possono vedere queste cose?????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bellissimo!!!
> Sole, dove si possono vedere queste cose?????


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KM21rPn6r4


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KM21rPn6r4




















 speravo in un'indicazione più specifica....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> speravo in un'indicazione più specifica....


 La zona tra Pavia e Milano


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bellissimo!!!
> Sole, dove si possono vedere queste cose?????


si usavano molto in Lomellina, nel pavese, ma anche nel milanese, oggi purtroppo stanno scomparendo


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La zona tra Pavia e Milano


 
non avevo visto


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

*la pianura*


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

Pavia mi invoca alcuni ricordi
xche ci feci un corso 3 anni fa piuttosto lungo nel periodo in cui mi lasciavo con la mia ex
e xche fu una delle prime pellicole porno visionate dal sottoscritto scrivente allora 14enne o poco piu "A Pavia la danno via " era il titolo


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Pavia mi invoca alcuni ricordi
> xche ci feci un corso 3 anni fa piuttosto lungo nel periodo in cui mi lasciavo con la mia ex
> e xche fu una delle prime pellicole porno visionate dal sottoscritto scrivente allora 14enne o poco piu "*A Pavia la danno via* " era il titolo


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

*parco del ticino*


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

ho visto al tg un servizio su una spiaggia sul Po in provincia di Pavia...meta d'estate di tutti coloro che non si vogliono fare 4 ore di auto x andare al mare
mi sai dire come si chiama la localita'


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ho visto al tg un servizio su una spiaggia sul Po in provincia di Pavia...meta d'estate di tutti coloro che non si vogliono fare 4 ore di auto x andare al mare
> mi sai dire come si chiama la localita'


sole non dirglielo o ce lo troviamo fra i cocomeri


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sole non dirglielo o ce lo troviamo fra i cocomeri


 ma se sei sciocca


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma se sei sciocca


ma sai che non ne conosco? non ci vado mai. però cercando su internet ho visto che ci sono spiagge x soli gay


----------

